# [SOLVED] I don't want to OC



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all
I don't really want to overclock...
I would just like to have some expert opinion about this problem:
it's about a HP Pavillion m8000n (Media Center with Vista Home Prem and 2Gigs RAM)
This is, what CPU-Z show me: (Everest shows me basically the same)









If I interpret that right, even if CPU-Z and Everest only showing the values for 1 core, that I'm still missing some 600MHz.
Am I correct or did I miss something else here?
BTW: the values don't change under load so IMHO it's no any stepping feature throtteling down, I guess
CPU Temp is in the range from 29C -35C (~80F) as shown by CoreTemp 0.96.1
That confuses the heck out of me.:4-dontkno

I can't get into my BIOS right now (USB-Keyboard) but it looks to me as if s/o has set it to use Safe Defaults (or so)
But even safe defaults shouldn't be so much under stock speed ???

*ANY* Advise/help here would be highly appreciated.
Does anyone know, where to find out, what settings should be "normal for the Multiplier?
Is there a page with "reference values" for said settings?
Or do i just go 200MHz x 6.5 (1300) or even 200MHz x 13 (2600) ?

Later on I'm going to grab a "regular" keyboard so I could go into BIOS

Please help me out here

-le


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: I don't want to OC*

If you read carefully on CPU-Z you will see that it stats you have 2 Cores in the bottom right corner. you can only select 1 core as the other core is exactly the same so there is no need for two pages.
Also when your CPU is in idle the CPU will cut back on the "Core speed" to save power and reduce heat. It does this by lowering the multiplier. Its built-in to many new CPU's. Your cores should run at 2.6ghz each on full load. Thus why there is a 5200+ in the name of your CPU.
On Full load the Multiplier will jump to 13 or close to it.

Edit: Even using a USB keyboard you can access the BIOS. If you having trouble clear the CMOS via the jumper on the motherboard.


----------



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: I don't want to OC*

OK...what you are saying is basically, that in BIOS the Multiplier is set to say 13x (to achieve max Stock speed) and that the power saving steps that down when there is no need forfull power.
Thank you, I can understand that.
Now I'm gonna clear the CMOS to see if the keyboard will work during boot time.
bbl. with feedback 

Thanks again
-le


----------



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: I don't want to OC*

Now I'm even more confused:
No matter, how much load I put on the system...CPU-Z always shows multiplier 5 while
the (completely crippled) BIOS shows 2.6GHz with no way to change or set anything in that area.
Now I have to look into external utilities to write directly to CMOS (not something, I particularly like)
I know that Windsor usually oc's by about 10%...but I would be all happy with just getting stock speed.

Or I have to find a BIOS upgrade....everest tells me, I have an Award BIOS 5.01..
What method would you recommend and which OC utility would be the most appropriate for this case????


----------



## Leticron (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: I don't want to OC*

OK...Problem solved: Culprit were the cursed Power Options under Vista
At least on this machine (HP Pavillion m8000n)
The setting Energy Star ( sets the multiplier to 5 and the Core VID to 1.1 and adapts *BOTH* gradually when more CPU power is requested.
The setting Power Saver sets the multiplier to 5 (Core VID 1.1) and leaves it at that
The setting High performance sets it to 13 (Core VID to 1.3)and leaves it at that.

Now I'll try to create my own power scheme based on energy star so that I 'll get the power, I want without too much strain on the HDD due to short power up/down cycles

I wonder why that isn't mentioned anywhere...or I was just to thick to find it
Anyhow...everything works now, as it should

-le


----------

